# Work Rotas



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't you fucking hate management when they provide you a lovely spreadsheet, looking months in advance, telling you EXACTLY when you are going to be required (and where)........

Only for you to book something really important for your first rota day off.......

Only for the stupid CNUTS to reissue the rota, changing your fucking days off (and giving less than a week's fucking notice)

I know, I'm a contractor, what do I expect? I expect to be treated like a fucking human being...... I turned up for work over the weekend (granted at time and a half) and by the time this week finishes, I'll have done 11 days on the trot. But can I have Monday off? Can I fuck......

Oh well - on the plus side I get paid a royal fucking fortune to play patience and chat on MSN all day, so at least I get the last fucking laugh......


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Whats worse is when your agencies rep turns up and looks you in the eye and tells you everything is okay and no news and then the company annouces they are firing all contractors at the end of next fcuking month. (luckily I had already given notice for the end of April, ironically). But still, two faced wnakers.

The life of a contractor (paid for my soon to be bought tt though so musn`t grumble (said in eric idle accent).

Anyone want an aircraft designing


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I know how you feel, working in the NHS is much the same.
My rota don't often come out untill a week before. I have to beg and plead to get annual leave and coordinate it with others so not to leave the place unmanned and oncalls are not taken as leave so if i'm on call for the annual leave I have to beg and plead with others to swop. This means either shit loads of oncalls before or after holidays. Also when colleagues are away your expected to do their work too.
Rotas are crap. fullstop. 32 hours in hospital working is NO FUN AT ALL.

Oh, the bosses can have off when they like..of course. :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I never had rotas in my life. I am in a permanent job with shit pay and a lot of work. And I also find very easy to get annual leave for a day or two even a day before the leave is required.

I think this is what differentiates the permanents from the contractors. And there is no ideal situation between the two...unless you are high up of course!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I work Rota's although I'm a full time employee of the company. Rota, or shift working has it's pros and cons, overall I prefer shift working as I can often get periods of a week or two away from work by doing shift swaps or taking a day or two's annual leave. I could never go back to a 9 to 5 grind again.

There were some redudancies a while back, and since then our rota has depended on a certain amount of overtime so that we can maintain the same level of service.

The management here Â [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] Â periodically try reduce manning levels even further, and are trying to force this lower manning level on us as our standard rota. As we all know, managers love to be kept 'in the loop' and informed of any problems Â [smiley=deal2.gif] So once they start climbing up on their high horses again, we usually find that regular phone calls 'to keep them informed' at 2 o'clock in the morning or 3pm on a Sunday afternoon usually reduces their enthusiasm somewhat


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I never had rotas in my life. I am in a permanent job with shit pay and a lot of work. And I also find very easy to get annual leave for a day or two even a day before the leave is required.


Maybe, but you find plenty of time for posting messages .

I think I am very lucky. I can basically work whenever I want. I am contracted to work a set number of hours per week, but when( & where to a certain extent) I work is up to me. I can also work more/less hours than contracted so that I can work days into credit, to avoid taking holiday leave...

Seems to work pretty well here, & certainly improves moral


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*lol*

So today they decided they *might* need some cover for this weekend....

OK, I said - providing I can have Monday off 

Erm..... OK, they said. Means a lot of hassle to arrange, but if we need to cover the weekend as well, we've little choice.....

Result 

And even bigger result, they no longer need anyone to cover the weekend, but as they've already found someone to cover the Monday, I can still have it off......

*drool*

Sometimes life is just nice to me


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I never had rotas in my life. I am in a permanent job with shit pay and a lot of work. And I also find very easy to get annual leave for a day or two even a day before the leave is required.
> 
> I think this is what differentiates the permanents from the contractors. And there is no ideal situation between the two...unless you are high up of course!!


Me too. And I leave work at 4. (although I go in early).

Working Sunday though, and getting paid loads, so expect loads of posts from me then.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

We expecting a report from JamPoTT on how his 'having it off' on monday goes!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

;DHere's my colleuges latest Management speak..

Robust manpower planning.

The 6 "p"s...Piss Poor Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance..

Flexible solutions to Manning levels.

Full year resource planning

And my favorite....

Don't let that fucker have the day off he has asked for.. ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

You could of course all try the easy option - become a modern female and then all you have to do is to look after the house, washing, cooking, cleaning, shopping, ironing, deal with kids, look after husband and work full time rotas too!
I suppose my TT is my reward ;D
Not nearly enough..........


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

-=yawn=-

Why is it that women are so sexist? Why do they always go on about washing, cooking, cleaning, shopping, ironing, deal with kids.?
Today like most days - I made breakfast (even before g/f got out of bed) - I made lunch - I made dinner - I did 2 washings - I cleaned house - can't remember the last time my g/f went to do the shopping - ironed my clothes - washed the car - looked after very sick moggy - entertained ex neighbours 2 1/2 yr old son while g/f and friend yapped - only after I made them tea.

PS - plz someone rescue me......I'm being held against my will........


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> -=yawn=-
> 
> Why is it that women are so sexist? Why do they always go on about washing, cooking, cleaning, shopping, ironing, deal with kids.?
> Today like most days - I made breakfast (even before g/f got out of bed) - I made lunch - I made dinner - I did 2 washings - I cleaned house - can't remember the last time my g/f went to do the shopping - ironed my clothes - washed the car - looked after very sick moggy - entertained ex neighbours 2 1/2 yr old son while g/f and friend yapped - only after I made them tea.
> ...


She sounds very dominant!! Has she got a whip too? ;D


----------

